# 2 abdomens are better than 1



## Lukeyk (Mar 3, 2008)

just found this on arachnoboards some guy produced this when crossing a from crossing B. albopilosum (F) X B. vagans (M) hahaha there were pics of the sling and the juvie too jeeeese! i bet this could spin webs


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

i would not be able to hold that.. i wonder if it he made some with scorpion tails too :/


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

think how menny eggs that would make :O lol


----------



## ducks (Mar 28, 2010)

they're improperly separated "twins" rather than one spider with two abdomens


----------



## Lukeyk (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## peterparker (Nov 11, 2010)

Lukeyk said:


> image
> 
> 
> just found this on arachnoboards some guy produced this when crossing a from crossing B. albopilosum (F) X B. vagans (M) hahaha there were pics of the sling and the juvie too jeeeese! i bet this could spin webs


I don't know about spinning web I reckon that one could knit jumpers :lol2:


----------



## freedomisle (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't like it when people interbreed. :whip:

Excluding mutations, not all hybrids are sterile which can end up poluting the hobby.

Would you like to be mated with a chimpanzee? We share 96% of our genes afterall..


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

freedomisle said:


> Would you like to be mated with a chimpanzee? We share 96% of our genes afterall..image


Hey sweet thaaaannngggg 
How you doin *joey voice*


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Lukeyk said:


> image
> 
> 
> just found this on arachnoboards some guy produced this when crossing a from crossing B. albopilosum (F) X B. vagans (M) hahaha there were pics of the sling and the juvie too jeeeese! i bet this could spin webs


Why would anyone want to cross those? Infact I can't see any reason to cross any species really?


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Kamike said:


> Why would anyone want to cross those? Infact I can't see any reason to cross any species really?


There isnt a reason, just the "look what i did" factor.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

The amount of times this has been posted on here lol


----------

